# محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الماء



## اسم مخالف 44 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

طريقة عمله تعتمد على الجاذبية الأرضية أي باستخدام ثقل الماء 
مكوناته بسيطة وهي عبارة عن برميل من الحديد مغلق إغلاقا تاما في اسفله حنفية مربوطة بصمام وظيفته تمرير الماء في جهة واحدة . وفي أعلى البرميل يدخل انبوب في نهايته صمام وفي بدايته صمام حيث يوضع هذا الأنبوب في حوظ من الماء . نملأ البرميل حتى ثلثيه من الماء . عند فتح الحنفية يتدفق منها الماء مما يؤدي إلى نقص في مستوى الماء في البرميل بحيث يشكل فراغا وهذا الفراغ سوف يؤدي إلى سحب الماء عن طريق الأنبوب وبفعل الصمامات التي تمنع الماء من العودة نكون حصلنا على حركة دائمة للماء . 
ربما الصورة توضح الفكرة أكثر وأرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء مناقشة هذه الفكرة وشكرا.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل السلام عليكم
الفكرة قد تكون ناجحة وتحتاج الى دراسة ولكن الاهم من ذلك هو تغيير الاسم الذي تستخدمه في مشاركاتك حيث انه يكتب على المشاركة بواسطة محمد رسول الله وهذا لا يجوز ان يقال .
وجزاك الله خيرا وعفا عنك وعن المراقبين الذين سمحوا بذلك .


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 أكتوبر 2007)

وعودة الى موضوع المشاركة ارجو ان ابين التالي:
عندما يحصل الفراغ في البرميل يستطيع سحب الماء الى مستوى الماء في البرميل فقط ولن يعود الماء الى البرميل من خلال الانبوب ولذلك يتدفق جريان الماء بعد ثواني فقط لانة عند تساوي المستوى يتوازن الضغط . 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## أبن سينا (15 أكتوبر 2007)

نوقش الموضوع من قبل وأرجو قراءة ردى والملف المرفق فى الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56078&page=2


----------



## اسم مخالف 44 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

يا أخواني أنا بصراحة لا أبحث عن براءة اختراع ولكن هدفي من كل هذا هو الوصول معكم بمجتمعاتنا العربية إلى شيء في مجال العلم وكما ترون جميعا أن العلم العربي انتهى بوفاة علمائنا العرب القدامى الذين نتباهى بانجازاتهم كمخترع الاصطرلاب ومؤسس الرياضيات وغيرهم . فأتمنى من الأخوة الذين لديهم أي فكرة اختراع أن لا يخبؤوها .


----------



## فراس صبحا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

يا عمي العلم بحر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (19 أكتوبر 2007)

يا اخى بارك الله فيك ارجو تغير اسمك للدخول على المنتدى وها انت لسه عضو جديد ومشاراكاتك لسه قليله

فمن الممكن تغيره

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نعم (22 أكتوبر 2007)

ما سيحدث بهذه الحالة يعتمد على قطر الحنفية وسرعة تدفق الماء من خلالها لتر/ث
وعلى قطر الانبوب الذي سيرفع الماء والذي يحدد سرعة صعود الماء
ويحكم العلاقة النسبة بين ارتفاع الحنفيه محسوب من الطرف السفلي للأنبوب
وبين ارتفاع الانبوب وهو الفرق بين الطرف العلوي والسفلي

وبأبسط توضيح اذا كان قطر الحنفية اكبر نسبياً ما سيحدث هو ان الماء النازل سيكون اكثر من الماء الصاعد وبهذا سيفرغ البرميل ولن تكون هناك استمرارية

اما ان كان قطر الانبوب اكبر نسبياً من الحنفية فالحنفية ستصب القليل من الماء ثم تتوقف عن الصب ولن يرتفع الماء ليملأ البرميل

وفي الحالتين لن يكون هناك استمرارية
اما اذا تحقق التناسب التام بين القطرين والارتفاعين فسيكون لدينا حالة اتزان لن تحدث فيها الحركة
واقصى زمن يمكن الحصول عليه لاستمرارية الحركة هو عند زيادة قطر الحنفية بشيء بسيط فوق حالة الاتزان
لكن التدفق سيكون في ابطأ حالاته وبالنهاية لن يستمر

تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## مهندس خيري التميم (4 أبريل 2008)

ارى انه من الممكن ان يستمر الماء بالجريان اذا كان البرميل محكم الغلق ومفرغ من الهواء ( للثلث المتبقي الذي لم يملا بالماء ) والصمام المستخدم يسمح للماء بالمرور باتجاه واحد . وبذلك يمكن الاستفاده من حركة الماء الا انها استفاده ضئيله كما ارى مع تقديري


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير علي انك حاولت تفكر 
ولكن نرجو منك وبشدة تغير اسمك 
والا ستكون متعمد الاستهزاء بنبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## سليمان س ر (5 أبريل 2008)

ياسر عبد اللطيف قال:


> جزاك الله خير علي انك حاولت تفكر
> ولكن نرجو منك وبشدة تغير اسمك
> والا ستكون متعمد الاستهزاء بنبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


أضم صوتي للاخ الفاضل ياسر و أتمنى من العضو الجديد تغير الاسم و بسرعة بما انه جديد لن بضيع عليه اي شيء من مشاركاته و نرحب به و بمشاركاته بقوة بعد تغيير اسمه .
نسأل الله العفو والعافية.


----------



## goto2 (6 أبريل 2008)

اشكر صاحب الموضوع 

والله انني لا اعتقد بأنه يقصد ما ذهبتم اليه من تفسيرات ( هل شققتم قلبه )


اراد ان يقول ( محمد رسول الله ) ولا يعني بذلك اسمه .... والله أعلم

احسنوا الظن بالناس


----------



## shoili (11 أبريل 2008)

الاخ العزيز لاتابه لمن يبحث في القشور ويترك اللب فهذا هو عهدنا بالاخوان العرب اللذين يدعون الاسلام لقد ذكر لنا الاخ فكرة معينة فبدل ان تناقشوه فيها ذهبتم الى تكفيره واستهزائه بالاسلام فهل ياترى بعد كلامكم هذا سوف يفكر بفكرة اخرى قد تنفع امة الاسلام او امة محمد صلوات الله عليه وعلى اله انا اعتقد انكم صدمتموه بهذه التعليقات السخيفة مع الاحترام للاخ المهندس والاخوان اللذين ناقشو الفكرة بعلمية حقيقية


----------



## بشار رائد (23 أبريل 2008)

أعلن الخبراء في القسم الإلكتروني-الميكانيكي التابع لشركة "سامسونغ" الكورية الجنوبية عن تطوير نظام لتغذية الهواتف المحمولة بالماء لا غير!
هذا ويعتمد هذا النظام العبقري على تفاعل معين بين السائل(الماء) والمعدن قادر على توليد الهيدروجين. سيتمكن النظام من توليد لغاية 3 واط من الكهرباء مما يخول استعمال الهاتف المحمول، بصورة مستقلة، لغاية أربع ساعات يومياً، كحد أقصى. 
في حال استعمال الهاتف المحمول أربع ساعات يومياً، ينبغي على المستهلك تغيير بطارية الهيدروجين كل خمس أيام أي ست مرات شهرياً. في العام 2010، أي خلال سنتين، سيضحي نظام سامسونغ الهيدروجيني شغالاً وسيباع في الأسواق التجارية العالمية.


----------



## شام المصري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا أخي من غير الممكن تحقيق هذه العملية لأن الماء الموجود في البرميل يحتاج الى هواء تعويض لكي ينزل من الصنبور بمعنى اخر الفراغ الذي سيسببه نقصان الماء في البرميل يجب أن يحل محله مايوازيه من الحجم ان كان هواء أو ماء وبما أن الفكرة مبنية على أن الماء سيحل مكان الماء أي أن مادة التعويض ستملأ ينفس مواصفات المادة المفقودة ولها نفس الوزن النوعي ستكون الدائرة متوازنة ولكن عامل الجاذبية الأرضية سيوقفها بمجرد أن ينتهي الهواء داخل البرميل العلوي ولن يستطيع الماء النازل رفع الماء الصاعد . وشكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## aminabdulhady (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ الذي سمى نفسه ( محمد رسول الله) أخطأ خطأين أحدهما علمي و الاخر شرعي
الخطأ العلمي هو بمجرد أن ترى الرسمة الملحقة سترى على الفور أن البرميل سيفرغ كل الماء الذي به دون أن تصعد قطرة ماء واحدة لأن الصنبور نفسه الذي سينزل منه الماء سيصعد منه الهواء الذي ليحل محل الماء
الخطأ الشرعي هو أن يلصق هذا الهراء باسم محمد رسول الله


----------



## الساحر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك......................


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه التجربة رائعه 

من خشب البامبو تم صناعة العجلة دائمة الحركة 

فديو نادر ان تجده

*bamboo waterwheel*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPI9Dyw2794&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

وهنا تصميم اخر من الخشب سهل 
للعجلة دائمة الحركة باستخدام الجاذبية الارضية والماء

بالنسبة لمضخات الماء يمكن استخدام مضخان الماء اللتى بغسالات الملابس الاتوماتيك المستعمله او الخردة ويتم فك هذا الجزء منهاوتركيبه على العجلة لتحويل الحركة لرفع المياه الى الاعلى


*Gary's 3-Foot Water Wheel*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4rTT0k-AL8&NR=1


----------



## علي السهلاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافيه 
لا يمكن لذلك ان يحدث مطلقا لان ارتفاع الانبوب الذي سيعود منه الماء اعلى من مستوى الماء نفسه وبالتالي 
فان طاقة الوضع الكامنه في الماء في المستوى العلوي اكبر منها في المستوى السفلي ولذلك لايمكن للماء ان يرتفع 
الى مستوى اعلى من المستوى الذي هو فيه الا بضخه اليه وكما نعلم فان الطاقة لاتستحدث من العدم الا باذن الله 
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 نوفمبر 2009)

عبد المعطي محمد قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافيه
> لا يمكن لذلك ان يحدث مطلقا لان ارتفاع الانبوب الذي سيعود منه الماء اعلى من مستوى الماء نفسه
> 
> لا تنسي المؤثرات الاخرى مثل الخصياة الشعرية للماء اللتى تجبره على الصعود في عكس اتجاه الجاذبية الارضية وخاصية التوتر السطحى للماء وتاثيرها على حركته وهناك الكثير من المؤثرات الاخرى
> ...


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*بايدنا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بايدنا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا
طريقة جيدة ولكن من الافضل ان يكون البرميل ممتلىء ومحكم الاغلاق 
والله ولي التوفيق 
اخوكم /عبد الناصر/ ابن فلسطين


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على المشاركة*


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس علي مصطفى (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخوان الاعزاء 
اشكر الاخ الناشر و الفكر منطقية جدا و صحيحة لكن تعتمد صحتها على طريقة العمل و قياسات التصميم بالنبوب الخارج و الداخل و هذا يجب ان يكون وفق حسابات دقيقة بموازة المادة و انا سوف اقو بتنفيذ هذة العملية و اوفكم بالنتائج


----------



## dilyaro (11 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم ما يحدث هو التوازن واقول هذا القول عن تجربة شخصية وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## اسامة معيتيق (12 يوليو 2010)

اخواني انا من الباحتين على الحركة الدائمة ولاكن واجريت الكتير من التجارب الشخصية ولدي العديد من الافكار في هدا الموضوع ولكن مشكلتي الوحيدة كانت ولاتزال هي مع ( الاتـــــــزان ) اي التوازن عقدني هذا الاتزان حثى كدت اكره حاجه اسمها التوازن .


----------



## دلوفان69 (16 يوليو 2010)

بعد التجربة لا يمكن


----------



## khaled13 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم..........

هذه الفكرة مبنية على فكرة الاوانى المستطرقة التى تعلمناها على ايدى معلمينا الافاضل فى المرحلة الابتدائية
حيث ان تفريغ جزء من الماء من الصنبور يؤدى الى نقص الضغط فى البرميل مما يؤدى الى حالة عدم اتزان وبالتالى ال سحب الماء من الحوض السفلى 
وبالتالى ايضا يمكن وضع توربينة فى طريق الماء فى الماسورة الرأسية لتوليد الكهرباء
لنجاح هذه الفكرة يجب وضع عدد من الاعتبارات:

1-قطر الصنبور يجب ان يكون اكبر من ضعف قطر الماسورة الرأسية للحصول على سرعة كافية لتشغيل التوربينة
2-يجب ان يكون البرميل كبير جدا ..........خزان كبير مثلا او بحيرةللحصول على ضغط سلبى كافى لسحب الماء من الحوض خلال الماسورة الرأسية
3- الاستغناء عن الصمامات لانه عند تساوى الضغط داخل البرميل وخارجه يتوقف سريان الماء من تلقاء نفسة

ارجو ان تكون الصورة اتضحت......

وشكرا لكم......


----------



## انمار ابراهيم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة حلوة


----------

